#      ..

## ZZZhanna

8.705  19.10.11
    2009, 2010      .      ?

----------

> 8.705  19.10.11


.  ? ? ? 
 -.    08.12.2011.   (     )
http://www.ib.ru/pages/programmnye_p...y/obnovleniya/

----------


## ZZZhanna

, . .
. . , -,     08.12     , -, ,     ,      .   ,      ?

----------

"+"       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

- , , ?

----------


## Silverio

-  "".       . * >> / >>  >>  >>*

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     ,   -     :Embarrassment: 
   .   ,    ,    -       . 
 1    ,     -    - , ...

----------


## Silverio

2.1    ""   . * >>  >>  >> 2.1.    (, , )*

----------


## ZZZhanna

2009  2010   !   ?

----------

- -  -

----------


## ZZZhanna

.     .           - ?

----------

...    ....
       ?
  -   -.
    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.




> .


 .     -     ( ,  -    ) - - ,    .       , ..       .
   "      ".

----------

*ZZZhanna*,   !!!         !!!   !!!    !!! 
 ,   .      ...    ,          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-       ? ..     ,  !
  -     , ,     /  2000  2300   .     ?
     -       9     , ( ,  ,  ),       , ,   1.  6 .   !     ?
  ,          ,   ...

----------

ZZZhanna       (    :Smilie: ),    ,   "+"       (),     .
  .       ? 
       .
     .        :Smilie: 
       ,    ,    ,  .   , , .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      .       -  -.+,   . .
   -      (  ). ,     ,    .
  .

----------

*ZZZhanna*,  ,    !!  :yes: 
  !

----------

